# Tractor mounted log splitters....any good?



## Mr_Super-hunky (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any info or have used a tractor mounted log splitter?

There are a few 16 ton ones on e-bay for $395.00 that use the tractors existing hydraulics and simply hook up to the 3-pt connection.

Here is a link to one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Log-Splitter-3-...6QQihZ018QQcategoryZ29520QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zopi (Jun 12, 2007)

just my opinion, but I have always considered these to be rather dangerous, particularly with older tractors...i'm not fond of working behind a running tractor unless someone I trust is in the drivers seat...I have seen, personally 
three separate idling tractors slip into gear and amble off...and had one good friend killed by a tractor that rolled over him while he was connecting an imlement to an idling tractor...

up to you, but be wary. i'll take my big Northstar/honda combo. 

plus, if the tractor is down for whatever reason, my splitter is still up.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jun 12, 2007)

Some older model tractors were high pressure/low volume systems and some were high volume/low pressure as compared to modern system standards. Neither would run a splitter very well. If the tractors hydraulics match the needs of the splitter for pressure and volume there is no reason it wouldnt work as good as any other.


----------



## jags (Jun 12, 2007)

Another thing you may consider is that with a tractor, you typically are running a much larger engine than a typical log splitter. My little 8hp will split up alot of wood for a gallon of fuel.

As stated before, depending on the GPM of the pump even with all that extra horse power, you may find yourself running the tractor at the governed speed to obtain the hydraulic volume you will need. Running big horses at governed speed vs. a 5hp or 8hp machine (mine usually at half throttle) is gonna make a big difference in fuel and wear and tear.

Just a thought.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Why feed gas to four or six cylinders when one will do the job?


----------



## WVhunter (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the tractor mount model from Tractor Supply, and it is great. I love it, my John Deere has a park break and I drop the bucket so I am not afraid of it rolling off. I never take the tractor above idol, and have busted Red Oak up to 36", Locust and Hickory, nothing slows it down. I paid $500 for it, any other pull behind splitter that there is anything too will be at least $1000 on up. Off road diesel is alot cheaper then gas, with the difference in price,that tractor can idol a long time with out burning up $1000 in fuel. I put every thing that I need in the bucket and head for the woods, I do all my splitting right there and if I need to move a log I have my tractor already on site. I know there is pros and cons to both splitters, but for me I like my tractor mount. This is my favorite reason, you don't have everybody and their brother asking to borrow it. Just my 2 cents.
Tom


----------



## jags (Jun 12, 2007)

WVhunter, those are all very good points as well. It sounds like your hydraulic system is more than satisfactory for this type of operation. But owning 3 old iron horses, I can say that not all hydraulic systems are created equal. Just something to take into consideration.

Sounds like you got a nice little operation going.


----------



## WVhunter (Jun 12, 2007)

jags said:


> WVhunter, those are all very good points as well. It sounds like your hydraulic system is more than satisfactory for this type of operation. But owning 3 old iron horses, I can say that not all hydraulic systems are created equal. Just something to take into consideration.
> 
> Sounds like you got a nice little operation going.



This is true my friend, I was speaking of my situation only, I hope it did not sound otherwise. Every situation is different, as you said. 
Tom


----------



## Esbjug (Jun 12, 2007)

I have two different firewood splitters for my 47 hp, 3 sylinder Volvo BM diesel tractor (2,5 liter Perkins engine). One is a hydraulic, horizontal cylinder type, and the oil is taken from the tractor. About 6 tonnes of pressure is enough 99,9% of the time for the softer wood we have here. This splitter is a local, Norwegian make. At 1200 to 1400 rpm, oil delivery is usually enough. Fuel consumption is low I think, but I have not tested splitters with a gasoline engine. Using a larger tractor, would be another story.

My other splitter is a vertical Posch (www.posch.com), with 12 tonnes of maximal pressure. The splitter comes in several configurations and with a lot of sizes. The splitter is pto driven, with its own hydraulic, high pressure system (235 bar). A cross knife can be placed over the normal knife. The splitter is fast, nearly 20 cm (8 inches) per second at 6 tonnes power, and the half of that at 12 tonnes. PTO is maximum 430 rpm.


----------



## omegajim (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess the originator of this thread has to mention what kind of tractor he has.

For example, a tractor built in the last 20 years will most likely have the hydraulic capacity and one from 40 + most likely won't. Or not very well.


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Jun 12, 2007)

We use a Danuser hydraulic splitter off the back of a 756 IH farmall, and I wouldn't go any other way.

The unit will split anything that you can manhandle into it and only gets in a bind if it's a gnarly totally twisted piece of wood.

Fuel consumption isn't really an issue with it either, we split a bit more than 5 cord with it and used 5 gallons of fuel. Of course the tractor is seting at just above idle( Sorry, the tach is broken)


Chuck


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Jun 13, 2007)

omegajim said:


> I guess the originator of this thread has to mention what kind of tractor he has.
> 
> For example, a tractor built in the last 20 years will most likely have the hydraulic capacity and one from 40 + most likely won't. Or not very well.




good point OmegaJim:

I have a 1988 Massey Ferguson 30e shuttle-shift tractor. It has a 55hp perkins diesel engine and am not sure of the hydraulic gpm presure, but the dealer said it was around 16-20 gpm.

The way I look at it, I already have the power (55hp), I already have the hydraulics, I don't need a trailer (since it just mounts to the tractors 3-pt hookups), and the price for a 20 ton splitter is only $395.00.

I can run the tractor all day long on only 5 galls of fuel, and I am talking about 8-hours at 1000-12000 rpm.s.

A "good" 20 ton splitter is in the $1000 range, and according to my math, I will be 470 years old by the time I "break even" with the cost of fuel to equal the price of a portable unit...(they also use gas!!, just maybe less).

Many people who don't actually own tractors may be under the assumption that just because they have very powerful engines, that they use a lot of fuel. This simply is not true.

Although the Perkins diesel is not the most fuel efficient diesel out there, I also have a 17k lb John Deere 410 backhoe (1980), and I can work that unit the good part of the day and still use only 5 gallons of diesel. Remember, these are VERY low rpm engines!. I usuallu operate it around 1000-1200 rpm,s; .


----------



## jags (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr S-H, with a 16 - 20 gpm hydraulic system on that tractor, your volume should be more than adaquate. The only question now is the pressure that you can create. Not trying to beat a dead horse, but many tractor systems are lower than the typical 2500 psi of a log splitter pump/relief valve. 

I think the three point units are great (I don't own one personally because of the points I am raising), but for the person that can, they have their place.

Also, just because your tractor MAY not produce 2500 psi, doesn't mean it won't work either. For arguments sake, lets say your tractor produces 2000 psi, instead of a 20 ton splitter, you may wish to go to a 25 ton. What this usually means is that you will get a larger ram, which will "take up the slack" for the lower pressure of the tractor. Or maybe you simply don't need the full 20 tons. That is your call. If I remember correctly, from other threads in other "places" you are into softer woods to begin with, so big tonnage may not be an issue.


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes Jags, your absolutely right. Pine, pine and more Pine!!. Thats all we have here!....(besides a little fir and aspen...even worse!).


----------



## talisker (Jun 13, 2007)

I use my 1949 Ford 8n to run my home made splitter. My splitter uses the bucket cylindar off a Case 580 back hoe on an 8" I beam. The hydraulics run off the live hydraulic system that runs the Dearborn loader not the 3 point hitch hydraulics. It all depends on the tractor and splitter but I would never go back. Now i can back the splittter up to a 30" oak round and split it right where i dropped it. No more trying to move heavy pieces of wood to the splitter. I have yet to find something that this splitter won't split. As far as safety. I drop the bucket and lift the front wheels with it just like a backhoe. With the bucket down the tractor isn't going anywhere.


----------



## omegajim (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, Mr. S-H, from the little I've heard the perkins diesel is one of the most fuel efficient diesels available.

The only problem is that M-F tractors are known to have little problems, like weak clutches or worse, differentials that wear out.

However, being that you aren't using this tractor for plowing or pulling heavy (5 tons plus) loads, that shouldn't be a problem.

Actually I'm a bit surprised at idle or a bit above it even uses 5 gallons.


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, Omega Jim';

you must be speaking from experience as you've summed up my Massey to a "T"!.

It's a great *medium* sized tractor....(55 hp), with a 3/4 yard bucket and a real gannon on the back. The clutch is a bit weak as I must give it 1/2-almost 3/4 power to get it to really pull..(shuttle shift auto tranny).

The locking rear diff is......by HAND!, I know, ...go figure!! It can be a bit trickky to get it to "click" in, especially that you are only using your arm weight as opposed to standing on it.

The Perkins engine is very strong, but it is also by far the loudest engine I have ever heard!. It does use almost as much fuel as the big john deere 410 backhoe; but still, thats only 5 galls running the entire day.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a farmall c and was considering using its hydrolics on an case 3 pt model mounted on a trailer frame. Any body else tried the old farmalls out for an similiar application ?


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jun 16, 2007)

Brushwacker said:


> I have a farmall c and was considering using its hydrolics on an case 3 pt model mounted on a trailer frame. Any body else tried the old farmalls out for an similiar application ?



I've got an H at the house right now with a 3 point on it. You will probably need to add resevoir capacity. The three point cylinders are quite a bit larger than the cylinders used to raise a cultivator (which is about all it was designed to do)


----------



## Outback (Jun 17, 2007)

Interesting thread, I know I'm on the other side of the world,m which means our oil goes round the right way, :hmm3grin2orange: , but we bought a 3pl splitter this year. It is a vertical model made byan engineering firm, so no relavance to the vast majority of you guys.
The reasons we went this way, and not a separate motor model.
1. I hate small motors, every motor will let you down some time, if I can do away with one, especially one which will only be used for a small amount of tuime each year the better off I am.
2. Price.
3. With the 3pl I drop it to ground level to pick up the bigger pieces, many over 30 inches, raise the 3pl, and split.

Yes, I have a modern tractor, so oil volume/pressure is not an issue, to me, this is the biggest draw back with this type of splitter. I'd never own a motorised one now I have this.


----------

